# Hobie after care and warranty issues



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

I have recently purchased a second hand 2010 Hobie AI and I was absolutely gutted to discover that after several outings there were two large cracks by the mirage drive well. I reluctantly took it into Paddle Peddle Sail in Taren Point (Caringbah) to see what my options were.

On my first visit, I was greeted and welcomed into the store. I told the guys my story and they snapped into action. My Hobie AI was inspected and found to have 2 large cracks both by the mirage drive well. We had a gentle chat were we both sussed each other out. I was sceptical at first because he wanted to know the finer details and I was beginning to think that I would be out of luck. I was looking at having to get it repaired because it was out of warranty. So no new hull. At that point, I was worried because I dished quite a bit and now was stuck with a damaged kayak. At the end of the conversation and having disclosed everything, I was amazed how calm and re-assuring they were and regardless of what happened, everything was going to be ok.

We agreed to file a Hobie warranty claim as it would ultimately be up to Hobie. After less than 1 week of conversing back and forth, and having some minor issues with proof of purchase I was offered a replacement hull for a fee. To say that I was uber happy is an understatement. To receive such quality service in such a short time period just re-enforces what most of us already know...Hobie is a great company.

In the end, less than 2 weeks after my initial contact, I picked up my new 2013 hull with new style rudder, handles, seat plugs, re-enforced scupper holes, internal buoyancy support and had my metal fitting swapped over.

If there are any doubts in people's minds about Hobie, this post should put their minds at ease. I know that this is not an isolated incident and I know that Hobie has come through for many owners. 
In the end, is the price worth it? Absolutely.

Thank you Hobie, and Paddle Peddle Sail Caringbah


----------



## kevinnugent (Aug 14, 2012)

That's the sort of customer service I've come to know via Hobie here in Brisbane too. Great stuff.


----------



## westmantooth (Sep 3, 2013)

soooo....if you buy a secondhand Hobie that is, say 8 years old and you buy it from some bloke off ebay.....and it's got cracks in the hull around the drive shaft, whaddya reckon is going to happen if I take it to a random Hobie dealer?

I haven't done this, nor do I know of anyone who has - not trying to dis anyone here, just wondering how far these warranty issues go with the Good Folk at Hobie.


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

westmantooth said:


> soooo....if you buy a secondhand Hobie that is, say 8 years old and you buy it from some bloke off ebay.....and it's got cracks in the hull around the drive shaft, whaddya reckon is going to happen if I take it to a random Hobie dealer?
> 
> I haven't done this, nor do I know of anyone who has - not trying to dis anyone here, just wondering how far these warranty issues go with the Good Folk at Hobie.


In that case, I would think that Hobie and the dealer would tell you to buy a new kayak and that you got hosed for buying a cracked kayak from ebay. :lol:

I would think that there are limitations for out of warranty service. In the end though, I guarantee you that the dealer would look after you and help you get it repaired. Mine was not damaged at the point of purchase and I had provided enough proof and evidence from last owner to justify warranty. Normal Hobie warranty is 2 years, this was just out by a couple of months.

People do need to understand that every scenario is different and outcomes are purely at the discretion of the manufacturer. What happens to one person might not happen to another.


----------



## westmantooth (Sep 3, 2013)

Thankyou Chubbs.

I actually do have a real scenario in mind - a bloke has a Hobie Adventure and he bought it 8 years ago. It got used half a dozen times and each time he used it it would come back in with anything from 2 to 20 litres of water in it. He wasn't fussed into finding out the cause, just assumed they leaked through the rudder lines, hatches, whatever. He hasn't used it in 6 years. He wants to sell it on ebay. As a decent upright sort of bloke, he will inform prospective buyers that the fugger leaks. If it turns out to be this perennial problem of cracks around the drive shaft what should happen?

Out of warranty - yes - but still clearly a manufacturing fault. What should happen here? The seller can't be arsed taking the matter up with the dealer, so can the new buyer?


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

westmantooth said:


> Thankyou Chubbs.
> 
> I actually do have a real scenario in mind - a bloke has a Hobie Adventure and he bought it 8 years ago. It got used half a dozen times and each time he used it it would come back in with anything from 2 to 20 litres of water in it. He wasn't fussed into finding out the cause, just assumed they leaked through the rudder lines, hatches, whatever. He hasn't used it in 6 years. He wants to sell it on ebay. As a decent upright sort of bloke, he will inform prospective buyers that the fugger leaks. If it turns out to be this perennial problem of cracks around the drive shaft what should happen?
> 
> Out of warranty - yes - but still clearly a manufacturing fault. What should happen here? The seller can't be arsed taking the matter up with the dealer, so can the new buyer?


I would 100% suggest that if he is the original owner, take it up with the dealer and get it looked at by Hobie. He should not pass the problem onto someone else who would have less of a chance to have it repaired. Being the original owner, Hobie would have records (if the store filed the warranty with Hobie). It is 8yrs old, which no manufacturer would be obligated to replace or do anything about.

That is a tough scenario, and as I mentioned before, it would be evaluated on a case by case basis. I do not know what they would do. But, the new buyer would most likely be screwed.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

So much for hypotheticals.

And top marks to Hobie yet again proving themselves to the yakking community. I always think we should support the manufacturer's who support us.


----------



## westmantooth (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks again Chubbs. I shall look into it since I now feel more informed.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

That's a great outcome, Chubbs. Too often we just hear the complains about bad service - rather than the bouquets for the dealers/manufacturers that provide good customer service. (even when you are technically not the customer).


----------



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

Well I am going to be the next to test this out. After being out of action for the past couple of months with a dislocated shoulder today I finally got back out on the AI. Upon my return to the beach it felt heavy and upon further inspection had at least 10litres of water inside. When I got home and got the chance to check it over I have a crack in the mirage drive well. I am the original owner and have proof of purchase somewhere in the house just have to find it. I love my AI ( just ask my wife) and with the stories of great after sales service I am hopeful something can be worked out. It is a 2010 model and I bought an Outback when I bought the AI so I am well and truly a Hobie man now. 
I am shattered to have my pride and joy out of action and now living in Mackay and my purchase being made in Sydney logistically this could be a nightmare. Hopefully Hobie come to the party as this is what they have the good reputation for and in the meantime my Outback will be moved to NO.1.

Cheers Mal


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

I have had two of my Hobie's partially replaced by Hobie outside the warranty period, the first I purchased second hand and the second I owned from new and had no issues whatsoever with either claim and associated replacement deal. I don't mind paying a couple extra hundred dollars for a kayak that I know pretty much comes with a lifetime guarantee. In both cases I had my kayaks replaced with new ones for heavily discounted prices...was pretty happy in both cases although not having a yak for a few months was a massive inconvenience!


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Wonder why I'm expecting a happy result on this? Oh yeah, Hobie service.

Mal, have confidence. These guys actually do give $%#t.


----------



## wfish (Sep 17, 2008)

I would be much happier if Hobie fixed the problem. Great after sales service and back up is good to a point, but its obviously cheaper to replace a few hulls than completely fix the problem. And I did have a AI hull replaced under warranty. I agree that hobie have a great concept with the mirage drive and particularly the AI, but this continuing problem is damaging their name.
Wfish


----------



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

I have faith especially seeing that I bought the AI and Outback new paying $6000+ at the time hopefully carries a bit more weight. I have sent off a few e-mails to dealers and hobie and am awaiting response, fingers crossed.
I have faith.

Cheers Mal


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

> "I would be much happier if Hobie fixed the problem. Great after sales service and back up is good to a point, but its obviously cheaper to replace a few hulls than completely fix the problem. And I did have a AI hull replaced under warranty. I agree that hobie have a great concept with the mirage drive and particularly the AI, but this continuing problem is damaging their name."


I see it as a development thing, wfish. The mirage drive is still a revolutionary concept - being tested over time, and pushed to its limits by some of us heavy users. From what I've seen, you have to really push a yak hard to break it. In my latest hull, hobie seems to have fixed all of the bits that were a problem in the older yaks. (But I can understand why some would be nervous about taking the plunge)


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

CanuckChubbs said:


> westmantooth said:
> 
> 
> > Thankyou Chubbs.
> ...


Push anything hard enough and you will break it... this is a scenario that says more about the people involved than about Hobie. Anyone who deliberately and knowingly sells a broken item is ripping off someone else even though there is a responsibility on a purchaser to watch his own back. I have seen the great work Hobie have put in to help people with broken or damaged goods but there has to be a limit somewhere.

I have dealt with a boat dealer who also has a Hobie franchise who just doesn't care about anything after the sale of product and after his "up yours" attitude I went to another hobie dealer who couldn't do enough to help me. From that point on I have recommended Paddle Pedal Sail in Nowra to many people and when I wanted to buy a new Revo for the child bride that's where my money went.

cheers

John


----------



## Kudu (Jul 17, 2012)

I had a rip in the fabric of my vantage seat. http://www.kfdu.com.au/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=33409 . Shayne at Caringbah sorted me out with out any dramas.


----------



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

Have been dealing with Mal from Sunstate, so far he has been excellent and sympathetic to my cause so we will see how it goes. As some of you know between my brother ,father and me we own 4 Hobies and this is our first problem and so far feeling a bit better with the prompt service so I am hopeful of a good result.

Cheers Mal


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

When my original Revo developed a serious crack around the mirage drive offshore I only noticed it when I almost capsized from the hull being about 75% full of water. Shock horror when I opened the centre hatch :shock:

While my hull was replaced by the dealer following a warranty claim and a small surcharge I would have been seriously pissed off had I lost my gear due to the yak capsizing after filling with water and would have pursued a compensation claim. Thankfully it didn't happen.


----------



## kevinnugent (Aug 14, 2012)

malhal said:


> Have been dealing with Mal from Sunstate, so far he has been excellent and sympathetic to my cause so we will see how it goes. As some of you know between my brother ,father and me we own 4 Hobies and this is our first problem and so far feeling a bit better with the prompt service so I am hopeful of a good result.
> 
> Cheers Mal


Mal will sort you out, Mal. I had an issue with my first PA12 with dimples that wouldn't go away. Seems it was packed wrong on the transport from down south. Anyway, completely new boat to replace my dimpled one. Cosmetic, but appreciated the concern and effort Sunstate went to for me. I'm just a joe blow, and they couldn't do enough.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Marty75 said:


> When my original Revo developed a serious crack around the mirage drive offshore I only noticed it when I almost capsized from the hull being about 75% full of water. Shock horror when I opened the centre hatch :shock:
> 
> While my hull was replaced by the dealer following a warranty claim and a small surcharge I would have been seriously pissed off had I lost my gear due to the yak capsizing after filling with water and would have pursued a compensation claim. Thankfully it didn't happen.


Marty

*Any kayak, plastic or fibreglass, that develops a leak, will fill with water and sink * (except Barracuda, which has two bulkheads, and all the Stealth range, which have a separate buoyancy chamber throughout, separate from the useable areas. Also add sea kayaks, which have bulkheads throughout, so they also fit into this category). Both of the named brands above means they cannot sink from one hole, no matter how large.

For confirmation of this fact, which was in fact a couple of tiny holes, read: viewtopic.php?f=17&t=48946&p=559836

For the vast majority of kayaks, plastic or fibreglass, if you insert positive flotation in the form of closed cell foam [CCF] (or pool noodles etc.), in the areas not normally accessible, should it develop a leak, you will have a non-sinking kayak = safer kayak.

Also consider this product: Boat Bog - it sticks to anything, even plastic and aluminium, even underwater (I should get commission for this, but sadly I don't). IMO, a must for all kayaks and all boats. You may want to add a pair of swim goggles to your kit for applying Boat Bog underneath the kayak/boat at sea .


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Tonystott said:


> Weren't you able to stabilise the situation with your bilge pump?


Silly me didn't leash my manual bilge pump inside my hull and found it had floated away inside my hull out of arms reach (lesson learned). Thankfully my mate was there and I used his. It took me about 15 minutes to pump most of the water out. I found as long as I didn't use the mirage drive there wasn't much water coming in. Unfortunately for me it was on a stinking hot 40+ deg day in Sydney and I had to use my paddle against a serious head wind (going backwards most of the time) for about 2 hours so had to alternate between paddling and pedaling (then pumping the water out) followed by more paddling, pedaling, pumping etc. When I landed it took about 15-20 minutes for the water to drain out of the rear bung with me holding the nose up.



Tonystott said:


> Didn't you notice anything amiss before the hull had filled 75% with water?


At the time (Jan 2011) no I didn't (think I was too absorbed in the fishing at the time). It was only when I nearly capsized after getting hit by the most minimal of boat wakes that I checked inside the hatch and freaked out. This was my initial point.... Had I actually capsized and lost gear due to the flooded hull from a crack in the mirage drive area I would have been mightily pissed off and probably taken it further.



kayakone said:


> Any kayak, plastic or fibreglass, that develops a leak, will fill with water and sink


I have no doubt about this Trevor and was glad I was able to get out of my situation with everything intact.

Marty


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Cheers Marty.

A lesson for all with sponges, accessible bilge pumps, Boat Bog etc.

Mods: Maybe duplicate in Safety?


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

My 2011 replacement hull came with the foam blocks. It's 2007 model predecessor did not.


----------

